# Intel PRO/Wireless network driver not installed, but I have no Intel network card?



## minah86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I recently received a pop-up notification saying that, "The wireless network driver is not installed in the system." 

I go to follow the prompts to update/download the driver. However, the first step states, "Right click the Intel PRO/Wireless network card that is installed in your computer." When I look under the Device Manager and then under Network Adapters, I do not have such a network card under there. So how is it telling me to download a driver when I don't even have the Intel card in my computer (since the device manager doesn't state an Intel network card)? 

My internet is working, but it does go on and off and I'll have to go downstairs to unplug/re-plug the modem and router whenever it does go off, so I thought this might have something to do with it.

I am not so computer savvy, please forgive me! Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Do you have any errors in the Device Manager (Yellow! or Red X)?
What is the Make and Model of this computer?

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## minah86 (Feb 18, 2009)

The make and model is Toshiba Satellite, M35X-S109.

I don't see any errors in the device manager. Any suggestions?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Can you run Everest under my signature and attach the report to the thread?
Your model shows that you may have either an Intel or Atheros WLAN card.
This report will tell me what you have and what version of the driver you have (Older, Newer).

I am a little concerned of this info you gave:


> *I recently received a pop-up notification saying that, "The wireless network driver is not installed in the system." *


I have never "seen" this type of notification.
Are you using XP as your wireless utility or another program?

I am also concerned that you have to reboot your modem to connect back to the internet.

Thanks,
Bill


----------



## minah86 (Feb 18, 2009)

Well...I have a Netgear wireless card, but I believe I use XP. During startup, a Netgear pop-up displays asking me if I want to use Netgear or Windows XP, and I click XP. If I click Netgear, the internet won't work. However, if I take out my Netgear card, though, the internet won't work either.

Anyway, I have attached the report from EVEREST. I appreciate your help.


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
Just a question?
Why are you using a Netgear wireless card when you have a Atheros wireless card:


> [ Atheros 802.11g Wireless Adapter ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Device Description Atheros 802.11g Wireless Adapter
> ...


This does not answer the question as to why you are getting an Intel error:


> Right click the Intel PRO/Wireless network card that is installed in your computer."


But, (I am not 100% sure) that this maybe your issue.
I believe the Netgear card uses an Intel chip and maybe conflicting with the Atheros wireless card.

You computer already has a wireless card.
Is this card working?
From the report it should be?

Bill


----------



## minah86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I really have no idea as to why I'm using both...but I've done it since 2005, and only now have I had a problem. 

Like I said in my previous post, every time I boot up my computer, I get a Netgear pop-up that asks which software I'd like to use to manage my wireless connections. My options are: 1) Netgear Smart Wizard 2) Microsoft Windows XP Wireless Zero Configuration.

I always click #2 (since if I click #1, internet won't work). Now, after clicking #2, the internet works, but if I eject my Netgear wireless card, the internet will not work. So to me, it seems like I'm using both? 

Do you believe I should just uninstall my Netgear software?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

HI,
I would remove the Netgear wireless card and software.

Your report is showing the Atheros wireless card needs the driver installed:


> [ Unknown ]
> 
> Device Properties:
> Device Description Unknown
> ...


Install this Utility and Driver and see if you are able to connect to the internet:

Utility:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/tais/support/jsp/downloadDetail.jsp?soid=856161&pf=true

Driver:
http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...3&selFamily=1073768663&selModel=835424|PSA72U

The 5th one in the list:
*Atheros 802.11a/g Wireless LAN Driver for Windows XP (v3.1.2.45; 01-17-2005; 2M)*

Let me know how you make out.
Bill


----------



## minah86 (Feb 18, 2009)

I uninstalled my Netgear software and downloaded the two things you mentioned. 

I rebooted my computer, and the internet wouldn't work. So I just re-installed my Netgear software and am back to where I was. I will see if I get disconnected from here on out, since maybe it might have been the utility download which was causing problems? (I apparently already had the Driver installed, from the link you provided, as when I downloaded the file and tried to install it, it asked if I wanted to remove everything.)


----------

